
10% of Google's traffic is now IPv6 - pinchn
http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#10percent
======
blahedo
Check out the spikiness of the graphs---they show _much_ higher rates on
Saturday and Sunday. And substantially higher-than-most-weekdays rates on,
say, Christmas. That's gotta be driven by a big disparity in residential vs
commercial IPv6 adoption.

~~~
Arnt
Yes. There are other big disparities too. Compare countries you might consider
similar.

However, all of them show much the same trend: IPv6 doubling every year.
(Which is a bit of a slowdown, until recently it was doubling every ten
months.)

At this point I think we might see the first pure-6 service or site soon. I
expected that to be either a private warez site or game server. Do any HNers
know about one already?

------
r721
Related recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10831322)

